# Coyotes Kill/Eat farm dog



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

It froze but not enough to get into the fields to make trapping sets so I went for a drive after the light fresh snow we had early morning. I wanted to see where the coyotes were hanging out so I could call from the road ditches after the 31st.

I cut a huge track from a big male that crapped in the road, (As any decent canine trapper would do it went in my coffee can) I stayed on this track for at least a 1/2 mile while he stayed on the road ditch, crossed into the field and back to the road ditch. Then I saw tracks everywhere. I mean a bunch.









I drove past them at first ( those are my truck tracks) then I backed up and got out. I expected to see a deer carcass, but my mind kept telling me look at the typical facts, where are the eagles and at a minimum where the hell are the crows. Besides deer season been over for two weeks all carcasses dumped are gone.

I went to the ditch and I saw what I thought was a black coyote carcass laying there. I looked at the first thing I noticed was where the hell is the head to reveal the long nose, where are the front shoulders? All I saw was this....









I went back up on the road I could then piece together what occured. I could see the struggle in the gravel as the dog must of went in the ditch and decided to fight with the yote above him. It appears form other tracks the dog was coming up from the farmhouse some 500yds directly opposite of the coyote direction away met the big yote.

A group that that I had known to live along over grown in railroad tracks directly to the south about a 1/2 mile away joined in. I know this as from the south through a field gate were three distinct tracks all running hard as some tracks had dirt turned up. (In the suburban after I was done and looking through my binoculars I could see the tracks in the fresh snow along ways away. All heading in a straight line.)

The dog did not have a chance. From all the knocked down brush the dog was was quickly surrounded. Most of its tail was gone and there was clumps of hair in the cattails. The bromegrass was all torn up from the battle and finally in the end, the dog was being tugged apart by the coyotes.

It appears a yearling must of got left overs from some smaller tracks I found about 50 yards away on the road where it puked up ribs bones. The ditch was wet with blood, however, the air smelt like skinned coyote. I need to start packing my good camera as my iphone4 did not reveal dark red blood. But you can see the darkness around the carcass and a little pink to the right front Whats amazing is those yote's all left the stomach, (white ball) which I cut open and found chunk dogfood.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Mother Nature at her finest Larry . I feel for the dog , one can only imagine the pure terror he must have gone through as he realized there was no way out .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

coyotes gots to eat sumpthin. seems to me a straying pet is fair game.

sure woulda liked to have witnessed that.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

would have been a good time to have popped those coyotes, would have made for one happy farmer and maybe open up a new hunting area for ya.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Hopefully the farmer gets attacked and eaten by coyotes.......


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol ,now there's a rational thought.

I can't get upset over a coyote eating a dog, if I were hungry enough ,I'D EAT ONE MYSELF


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

I've always enjoyed seeing the stories that tracks in the snow spell out. Some don't have the nicest endings..

Here you can see where a rodent was making it's way across a frozen slough and was snatched up by a bird of prey.


















Scared the crap outta the little guy..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We had on the local news a story about the area around Tropicana and Boulder Highway being a coyote stomping grounds. For those that might be familiar with the area it's a fairly densely populated area. Within a few days there was another story with pictures and a man saying that they killed his Doberman. Coyotes in a pack ain't skeered of no domestic dog.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Coincidence for Larry...just got back from Menard's. While in the parking lot I was approached by a man asking if I was Larry Sills the man who traps coyotes. He recognized my vehicle from an owner of the local oil change shop that described it to him. (I shook his hand and said yes.

After some long listening he told where he lived, that is where the coincidence comes to play as its about 1.5 miles west of where I took these pictures.

After a long dissertation from the man I got two things. One he had a coyote problem and they were in his yard bothering his farm dog, imagine that! He asked if I worked and I said nope I am retired. He asked if I could trap them I said nope, the season ends Monday. He looked down like I had just told him the engine needs replaced in his truck.

I said however I can call them. He explained he had an e-caller and tried several times however, he admitted he didn't think it was working. I asked the brand name he said Foxpro. Now I had the whole story.

I explained to him about speaking yote, pairing times and breeding times. I also explained to him about using a various barks, yips and howls instead of distress as Iowa, I further explained that yotes especially after deer season and into breeding season don't respond well to distress. Intently he listened and then said he has lots of videos on calling and said are the videos fake as it seemed simple to him, walk in sit down hit the button and her comes While''E". How many times have I heard this, in fact I know of several wanna be Pro's moving away from Iowa because like him they had watched videos found Iowa coyotes were hard and needed easier coyotes. I explained the coyotes are easy to call, but learning to speak yote takes time. I and only know a few videos that explain it we'll. But no matter the video until you get your hands dirty you can't understand.

In the end I offered to take him, hey who knows maybe raccoon prices will spike and my grandson will have a another place to trap! To sweeten my long term intentions I said I would even supply a rifle if he needed one. He said he had plenty but he could not go for a couple weeks because was going to the SCI annual meeting in Don's home town of Las Vegas.

Thus now I need to perform...ugh!!I just hope these yotes are paying as much attention as a few weeks prior. Oh well I am positive we should have one in 5-7 minutes as I know these yotes and the area very well. Those tracks above told me allot and I bet a few repetivie yips and barks will have them in our laps. Plus I have been trapping and calling this area on and off since I was 16. I am just praying the day we call it the wind is blowing hard.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You know whats to be done. Go get them, tiger! Show no mercy.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like fun get to calling


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Be sure to take pics of your success !!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

People around here always talk about how big their dog is and that makes them safe from coyotes. The only thing that protects a house dog from coyotes is it's smarts, if it's smart enough to stay by the house and not chase it will live a long time. If they chase it's only a meter of time before a pack gets them.


----------

